# Now that's a different box elder...



## Cliff. (Jun 12, 2022)

Never saw one quite like this before.

And a hollow oak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 12, 2022)

Very cool


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2022)

Can you cut it down? Chuck

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Cliff. (Jun 12, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Can you cut it down? Chuck


Well there WAS a sign saying go ahead and collect mushrooms here. 
But taking a tree might be frowned on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 14, 2022)

Very cool tree.


----------

